# هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ، وبعهديه القديم و الجديد هو مرجعنا لأي سؤال متعلق بالله، و يؤكد الكتاب المقدس حقيقة وحدانية الله بشكل لا يقبل المساومة، و هو مليء بالشواهد التي تقر بهذه الوحدانية ، مثل: *




*
خروج 2:20 "أنا الرب إلهك.. لا تكن لك آلهة أخرى أمامي". 
تثنية 35:4 "لتعلم أن الرب هو الإله ليس آخر سواه". 
إشعياء 5:45 "أنا الرب و ليس آخر. لا إله سواي" 
إشعياء 18:45 "أنا الرب وليس آخر" 
إشعياء 21:45 "أليس أنا الرب ولا إله غيري. ليس سواي" 
إشعياء 22:45 "لأني أنا الله و ليس آخر" 
إشعياء 9:46 "لأني أنا الله وليس آخر. الإله وليس مثلي". 
رومية 12:10 "لأن رباً واحداً للجميع" 
كورنثوس الأولى 6:8 "لكن لنا إله واحد" 
أفسس 5:4 .... "رب واحد. إيمان واحد. معمودية واحدة" 
1 تيموثاوس 5:2 "لأنه يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد" 
يعقوب 19:2 "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسناً تفعل"
وقانون الإيمان الذي نردده في كنائسنا بجميع طوائفها يقول:"نؤمن بإله واحد " 
فنحن موحدون نؤمن وبكل يقين أن الله واحد لكن هذه الوحدانية ليست وحدانية مُجردة مُطلقة، لكنها وحدانية جامعة مانعة، بمعنى أنه إله واحد، جوهر واحد، ذات واحدة، لاهوت واحد، لكنه أقانيم متحدون بغير امتزاج، ومتميزون بغير انفصال، وكلمة أقنوم هي كلمة سريانية تدل على التمَيّز بغير انفصال( إتحاد في الجوهر و الطبيعة وتميز في الشخصية).
والأدلة كثيرة على أن وحدانية الله جامعة وليست مطلقة، فأسماء الله قد وردت في العهد القديم بصيغة الجمع أكثر من ثلاثة آلاف مرة. أول آية في الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين تقول " في البدء خلق ( بصيغة المفرد) الله ( ألوهيم بصيغة الجمع) السموات والأرض." نعمل ( بصيغة الجمع) الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا." ( بصيغة الجمع) " هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحدٍ منّا" " هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم" وفي سفر إشعياء " ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلاً من أُرسِل ( بالمفرد) ومَن يذهب من أجلنا( بالجمع)." ولا يمكن أن نقول أن هذه صيغة تعظيم، فصيغة التعظيم لا وجود لها في اللغة العبرانية لكنها مُستحدثة في اللغة العربية، وحتى هذه الصيغة المُستحدثة لا تنطبق على قولهِ " هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحدٍ منّا" وهذه الوحدانية الجامعة غير المُجرَّدة لازمة وضرورية لتفسير طبيعة الله قبل خلق هذه الخليقة، فنحن نعرف أنه بعد أن خلق الله الخليقة قد أحبّنا وصار يسمع صلواتنا ويتكلم إلينا في الأنبياء.
والسؤال هو تُرى ماذا كان يفعل الله قبل هذه الخليقة؟ هل كان يتكلم؟ هل كان يسمع؟ هل كان يُحب؟ لكن مع من وإلى من كان يسمع ومن كان يحب؟ هل كان قبل الخليقة صنماً لا يتكلم ولا يسمع ولا يحب ثم صار بعد الخليقة إلهاً حياً، حاشا!
إن الله لا يتغير ولا يتطور ولا يمكن أن يُضاف إليه شئ، فالله كان يحب ويتكلم ويسمع ضمن أقانيمه الثلاثة. فإذا قلنا أن الله لم يكن يتكلم قبل أن يخلق المخلوقات و أصبح يتكلم فهذا يعني إما تغيراً في الذات الإلهية أو أن الله غير مستقل و غير مكتف بذاته و هو بحاجة لمخلوقاته حتى يمارس صفاته وتكون صفاته عاملة ، حاشا لذلك فوحدانية الله هي الوحدانية الجامعة المانعة جامعة لكل ما يلزم الله لممارسة صفاته ومانعة لوجود جوهر آخر أو تركيب أو تجزئة في جوهر الله ، والتي وحدها تليق بجلاله لأن بها تكون له ذاتية خاصة، ويكون متصفاً بكل الصفات الإيجابية اللائقة بكماله، وتكون هذه الصفات ليس بالقوة بل بالفعل ومنذ الأزل هي عاملة، لذلك فلم يعترِه 
تغيير أو تطور، ولا جدَّ عليه جديد نتيجة خلق العالم.
يقال إن القديس أغسطينوس كان يسير على شاطئ البحر يوماً وهو مشغول بهذه الفكرة: كيف أن الله واحد في ثلاثة وثلاثة في واحد، عندما رأى طفلاً يحفر في الرمل حفرة ثم يملأها من البحر بواسطة دلو صغير والحفرة لا تمتلئ، فسأل الطفل "ماذا تريد أن تفعل؟" فقال "أريد أن أنقل هذا البحر الكبير ليكون لي أنا في حفرتي". فقال القديس أغسطينوس لنفسه: "هذا عين ما أفعله الآن. إني أحاول أن أضع الله غير المحدود في حفرة عقلي المحدود". 

منقول


----------



## ليس الغريب (26 فبراير 2007)

*حرر لانه الكاتب خرج عن الموضوع و هرب للاسلاميات*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 فبراير 2007)

ليس الغريب

لا يهمنا في هذا القسم المصادر الاسلامية لا تعنينا بالمرة
كل الحوار من الكتاب المقدس فقط


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 فبراير 2007)

هل الله واحــد أم ثلاثــــة ؟

إلى الصديق الكريم 
نبدأ بالقول إن المسيحيين يؤمنون “أن الله واحد لا شريك له” غير محدود، يملأ السموات والأرض، خالق الكل، أبدي لا نهاية لملكه. وقد قال المسيح أن أول الوصايا وأهمها هي أن "الرب إلهنا رب واحد" علينا أن نحبه من كل القلب والنفس والقدرة. ثم فى "رسالة يعقوب" في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس بالأصحاح رقم2 والآية رقم 19 فسوف تجد نص الآية في أولها : "أنت تؤمن أن الله واحد حسنا تفعل". كما يبدأ نص قانون الإيمان المسيحي "بالحقيقة نؤمن باله واحد". كما تتضح وحدانية الله من أمر المسيح لتلاميذه أن يذهبوا إلى جميع الأمم "ليعمّدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس"، قالها لهم في صيغة المفرد ولم يقل بأسماء في صيغة الجمع. وقد قال رسول المسيحية يوحنا: "الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والابن والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد". واقرأ أيضا في الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا بالأصحاح رقم 5 وبالآية رقم7 . 
ويقول المسيحيين توضيحا لعقيدة التثليث لمن يجهلها، إن الله موجود بذاته - وهذا ما يطلقون عليه الآب - فلا يمكن أن الله الواحد الذي أوجد الموجودات كلها يكون بلا وجود ذاتي. والقول "أب" هنا لا تعني التوالد التناسلي، بل تعني الأبوة الروحية كقولك أن إبراهيم هو أب المؤمنين. ويقول المسيحيون أن الله الواحد الموجود بذاته هو أيضا ناطق بكلمته، ويطلقون على ذلك "الابن" و "الكلمة" فلا يمكن أن يكون الله هو الذي خلق الإنسان ناطقا، يكون هو نفسه غير ناطق بالكلمة. وتلقيب المسيح "بكلمة الله" المأخوذة من كلمة "Logos" التي جاءت في الإنجيل في الأصل اليوناني، وقد استخدمها العلماء اليونانيون القدامى للتعبير عن الكلمة والعقل، ومنها جاءت الكلمة "LOGIS" أي المنطق فالله خلق العالم بكلمته، وهو وكلمته واحد. 
ويقول المسيحيون أن الله حي بروحه وهو "الروح القدس". فلا يمكن أن الله الذي خلق الحياة يكون هو نفسه غير حي بروحه، والله وروحه واحد. وهكذا يتحدث المسيحيون عن الله : الله واحد، موجود بذاته، ناطق بكلمته حي بروحه. 
إذا الله واحد، الآب: ذو الوجود الذاتي، الناطق بكلمته: المسيح، الحي بروحه: الروح القدس. وقد انتشرت أفكار خاطئة عن التثليث، قاومتها المسيحية. هناك تثليث خاطئ اسمه "ثالوث المريميين" ظهر في القرن الخامس ميلادي. وأصحاب هذا التثليث من أصل وثني كانوا من قبل يعبدون الزهرة. ويقولون "إنها ملكة السماء". فعندما صاروا مسيحيين نقلوا معهم أفكارهم، وقالوا أن مريم العذراء هي ملكة السماء وأصبحت عقيدتهم أن هناك ثلاثة آلهة: الله ومريم والمسيح. وقد حاربت المسيحية هذا التعليم الخاطئ، ولم ينته القرن السابع الميلادي حتى كان هذا التعليم الخاطىء قد اندثر. 
يؤمن المسيحيون بأن الآب والكلمة والروح القدس متساوون في كل شيء بلا فارق وبلا انفصال. الثلاثة متساوون في الأزلية. وهنا يبدو واضحا الفرق بين الثالوث المسيحي والثالوث الوثني. في التثليث الوثني ليس الثلاثة واحدا، وفي التثليث الوثني توالد تناسلي، وفيه اختلاف في الزمن. فقد مر وقت لم يكن فيه أحد الثلاثة موجودا. أما في المسيحية فهم واحد، بلا تناسل ولا توالد، وبلا فارق زمني، لأن الله موجود بذاته منذ الأزل، وفيه عقله (الإبن) وفيه روحه (الروح القدس). ويؤمن المسيحيون أن الله هو الروح وهو الحكمة أو العقل، وهو الذات الإلهية، لذلك فان المسيحيين يؤمنون بألوهية الآب و الابن والروح القدس، والكل واحد لا فرق بينهم. ويقف المسيحيون بحزم ضد التثليث الخاطىء. فلم تكن العذراء القديسة مريم أبدا إلها، ولم يكن الله أبدا ثلاثة، و لم يكن الله أبا للمسيح بتوالد جسدي. 
وهنا يجدر بنا أيها القارئ العزيز الإشارة إلى أنه لا توجد حقيقة بسيطة ولا سهلة. إن الحَجَر يبدو قطعة واحدة، لكن الواقع أنه مركب من عدد لا يحصى من الذرات، وقد تبدو قطعة خشب أمامنا ساكنة على حين أن الأمر الواقع أن بداخلها حركة دائبة لا تهدأ. إضافة إلى أن جسم الإنسان الحي مركب من نفس وروح وجسد، وهذه الثلاثة تكون الإنسان الناطق. وهناك الشمس المركبة من نار ونور ومادة وكل من هذه تشكل وحدة واحدة التي هي الشمس. وهناك العديد من الأمثلة التي تبسط لنا فكرة الثالوث والوحدة. 
أمّا وقد رأينا هذا في العالم المادي، فكم يكون في العالم الروحي ؟ ونحن نجد البرهان على عقيدة التثليث في الكتاب المقدس، حيث ضمنها المسيح في تعاليمه، كما تمسكت بها الكنيسة ، وقدّمها الرسل في العهد الجديد. نرى الثالوث في إعلان ميلاد المسيح. فالأب أرسل الروح القدس لمريم العذراء ليحل عليها فتلد المسيح. ولا يستطيع دارس الإنجيل أن ينسى منظر معمودية المسيح، وقد تحدث الآب من السماء بينما المسيح يعتمد في الماء والروح القدس يستقر على المسيح في شكل حمامة. وهناك أهم ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس إثباتا لعقيدة التثليث : 
1-- جاء اسم الجلالة في التوراة "إلوهيم" وهذه صيغة الجمع. وقال البعض إن هذا للتعظيم، ولكن عادة حديث الفرد عن نفسه بالجمع بقصد التعظيم لم تكن معروفة زمن كتابة التوراة. ولو كانت هذه العادة موجودة لزم أن تجيء كل أسماء الله وصفاته والضمائر المتصلة به في صيغة الجمع أيضا، غير أننا لا نجد أثرا لهذا. 
2- أوضحت التوراة والإنجيل أن وحدة الله شاملة جامعة. كما جاء في العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس في إنجيل مرقس الأصحاح 12 والآية رقم 32 "فإن الله واحد وليس سواه". نجد أيضا قول المزامير: "قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني" وقد جاء ذلك في العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس (التوراة) المزمور رقم 110 وفي الآية رقم 1. كما تجد في العهد الجديد بإنجيل متى الأصحاح رقم 22 وبالآية رقم 44 الآية نفسها: "قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني لأضع أعدائك موطئا لقدميك". 
3-- أمر المسيح أن تجري المعمودية التي تدل على انتماء المؤمن إليه بالقول: "وعمدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس" (أنظر إنجيل متى بالعهد الجديد بالأصحاح رقم 28 والآية رقم 19) (ولم يقل المسيح عمدوهم بأسماء الآب والابن و الروح القدس). كما أن الرسول المسيحي بولس أعطى البركة الرسولية بالقول "نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله الآب وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم" (أنظر الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس بالعهد الجديد بالأصحاح رقم 13 وبالآية رقم 14). 
4- يتحدث الإنجيل عن الأب باعتبار أنه الله، وعن الابن باعتبار أنه الله وعن الروح القدس باعتبار أنه الله أيضا. أقرأ بالعهد القديم (التوراة ) في سفر إشعياء بالأصحاح رقم 9 والآية رقم 6 تقول "ويدعى اسمه عجيبا، مشيرا، إلها قديرا، أبا أبديا، رئيس السلام". وهذا يعني عن الإبن، الذي ظهر في الجسد. وفي العهد الجديد بالرسالة إلى أهل تيموثاوس بالأصحاح رقم 2 و الآية 16 "أن المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد" وفي العهد الجديد بالرسالة إلى أهل كولوسي بالأصحاح الثاني والآية رقم 9 : "إنه فيه ( في المسيح ) يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا". 
وقد قبل المسيح عبارة تلميذه توما عندما قال له: "ربي وإلهي" (أنظر إنجيل يوحنا بالعهد الجديد الأصحاح رقم 20 والآية رقم 28). ويطلق الكتاب المقدس على الروح القدس لقب الله، والروح القدس يعلم كل شيء، وهو حاضر في كل مكان، وقادر على كل شيء. هذا يعني أن كلا من هذه الأقانيم الثلاثة هو الله. ولما كان الله واحدا فمنذ الأزل هم يتبادلون المحبة والتكريم والمشورة والمسرة والعمل والمجد. 
ومن هو الإنسان المحدود ليدرك كل أسرار الإله غير المحدود سبحانه وتعالى !


----------



## ملاكـ (28 فبراير 2007)

*الله واحد بلا هالخرافات   
استغفر الله ياربي*


----------



## Fadie (28 فبراير 2007)

*و هو فى حد فى سنة 2007 لا يؤمن ان الله واحد؟؟؟*

*يا يؤمن بالله او لا يؤمن به لكن منسمعش انهاردة عن واحد بيقول فى ألهين*


----------



## الياس جمال (11 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمة المسيح 
اكتير حلو الكلام وفعلن الله وهو واحد  ومين قال انو الله اكتر من واحد


----------



## القاضي الفاضل (12 مارس 2007)

> لكن منسمعش انهاردة عن واحد بيقول فى ألهين



فعلا .. لكن سمعنا فقط عن اله يرتدى طقية الاخفى يظهر فى صورة أقانيم ..إله يُضرب ويُسب ويُهان ويموت على الخشبة ويتعلن أيضا ( معلون من علق على خشبة) .. إله ينزل من الفرج .. وغيره من تخاريف "لا هوتيات الإسكندرية" التي كان متبحراً فيها بولس المدلس ومعلوم أن هذه اللاهوتيات هي المدرسة الفلسفية المسماة "الأفلاطونية الحديثة " حتى أن جيبون أن يقول عن بولس أنه 
"فسر نظرية الكون الأفلاطونية تفسيراً مسيحياً وأظهر أن يسوع المسيح هو الكيان الذي تجسد فيه "الكلمة " أو العقل الذي تحدث عنه أفلاطون والذي كان مع الله منذ البدء  .. حقا لا يقول أحد بألهين لكن قولتم 3فى 1 ولو سألت اى راجل عادى ما معنى فى البدء كانت كلمة والكلمة كانت عند الله وكانت الكلمة هى الله .. لطلب لك مستشفى المجانين .. لكن لو سألت جهابذة القساوسة ليس ببعيد أن يطخوك بالنار .. وبالشفا ولا عزاء للعقول !​


----------



## Basilius (12 مارس 2007)

> لكن سمعنا فقط عن اله يرتدى طقية الاخفى يظهر فى صورة أقانيم


لا تتكلم فيما تجهلة 
وياريت يكون باسلوب احسن وافضل بدل الاسلوب دة 


> إله يُضرب ويُسب ويُهان ويموت


من قال ان الالة يموت ؟ 



> إله ينزل من الفرج


جهل متقع 
التجسد هو بداية ظهور الالة في الجسد وليس بداية وجود اللة 


> وغيره من تخاريف "لا هوتيات الإسكندرية" التي كان متبحراً فيها بولس المدلس ومعلوم


جهل مرة ثانية 
مال بولس ومال الاسكندرية ؟ 
وياريت متغلطش بدل ما امسح بكرامة محمدك الارض انت فاهم ؟ 


> حتى أن جيبون


مالي ومال جيبون 


> بولس أنه
> "فسر نظرية الكون الأفلاطونية تفسيراً مسيحياً


خلي كلامك الاهبل دة لنفسك انت وحدك 



> ولو سألت اى راجل عادى ما معنى فى البدء كانت كلمة والكلمة كانت عند الله وكانت الكلمة هى الله .. لطلب لك مستشفى المجانين


لما تبقى تقول النص مظبوط الاول 
هطلبلك انا مستشفى المجانين لما تبقى تشوف ساق روح الة الاسلام 


> لكن لو سألت جهابذة القساوسة ليس ببعيد أن يطخوك بالنار .. وبالشفا ولا عزاء للعقول !


معندناش لا تسالوا عن اشياء ان تبدى لكم تسيئكم 
الكلام وعدم السؤال دة عند اللات و اكبر فقط 
وياريت تتكلم بادب بعد كدة عشان ما تتهزقش


----------



## الياس جمال (12 مارس 2007)

القاضي الفاضل قال:


> فعلا .. لكن سمعنا فقط عن اله يرتدى طقية الاخفى يظهر فى صورة أقانيم ..إله يُضرب ويُسب ويُهان ويموت على الخشبة ويتعلن أيضا ( معلون من علق على خشبة) .. إله ينزل من الفرج .. وغيره من تخاريف "لا هوتيات الإسكندرية" التي كان متبحراً فيها بولس المدلس ومعلوم أن هذه اللاهوتيات هي المدرسة الفلسفية المسماة "الأفلاطونية الحديثة " حتى أن جيبون أن يقول عن بولس أنه
> "فسر نظرية الكون الأفلاطونية تفسيراً مسيحياً وأظهر أن يسوع المسيح هو الكيان الذي تجسد فيه "الكلمة " أو العقل الذي تحدث عنه أفلاطون والذي كان مع الله منذ البدء  .. حقا لا يقول أحد بألهين لكن قولتم 3فى 1 ولو سألت اى راجل عادى ما معنى فى البدء كانت كلمة والكلمة كانت عند الله وكانت الكلمة هى الله .. لطلب لك مستشفى المجانين .. لكن لو سألت جهابذة القساوسة ليس ببعيد أن يطخوك بالنار .. وبالشفا ولا عزاء للعقول !​



سلام ونعمة المسيح 
يا اخي العزيز  اذا عند المسيحي بفكرك في  3 ب1 
فاعند الاسلام  99ب1 
اشلون هيك تمام الكلام لك احترم دينك على القل والفكار تبعيتك يا ذكي  لا تتذاك علينا


----------



## القاضي الفاضل (12 مارس 2007)

يا سلاااااااااااام ..

من قال لك أن أسماء الله 99 فقط .. كمان جاهل بالاسلام ! .. الــ 99 إسم أحصاهم الترمذى رحمه الله أما أسماء الله فهى اكثر من ذلك .. وأنت بجهلك باللغة تعد الــ 99 اقانيم .. أنتم تضيفون حرف ( و) بين الاسم والاخر الرب والابن والروح .. فهل نحن نقول الرحمن والرحيم والقدوس ..أم نقول الرحمن الرحيم القدوس .. هذه صفات لذات واحدة .. هو أنا عندما أقول ألياس جمال شهم كريم معطاء فهل انت ثلاثة أشخاص ؟ أم ما كتبته أنا خطأ لغوى ! .. أنا رديت عليك رغم ان هنا ليس منتدى حوار الاسلامي .. فما تقوله لعب وهرتله فاذهب وتعلم اللغة العربية ..​


----------



## الياس جمال (12 مارس 2007)

القاضي الفاضل قال:


> يا سلاااااااااااام ..
> 
> من قال لك أن أسماء الله 99 فقط .. كمان جاهل بالاسلام ! .. الــ 99 إسم أحصاهم الترمذى رحمه الله أما أسماء الله فهى اكثر من ذلك .. وأنت بجهلك باللغة تعد الــ 99 اقانيم .. أنتم تضيفون حرف ( و) بين الاسم والاخر الرب والابن والروح .. فهل نحن نقول الرحمن والرحيم والقدوس ..أم نقول الرحمن الرحيم القدوس .. هذه صفات لذات واحدة .. هو أنا عندما أقول ألياس جمال شهم كريم معطاء فهل انت ثلاثة أشخاص ؟ أم ما كتبته أنا خطأ لغوى ! .. أنا رديت عليك رغم ان هنا ليس منتدى حوار الاسلامي .. فما تقوله لعب وهرتله فاذهب وتعلم اللغة العربية ..​



سلام ونعمة المسيح 
انا اشكرك على الرد وعلى انك صغرت عقلك على اد عقلي بس ممكن اترد علي  وتفهمن يا استاذ الغة العربي 
طيب رح اعطيك مثل بسيط ومع انو ما بكفي وما بوصلك للحل بس رح اعطيك اياه 
ان الانسان مكون من ثلاث اشيا هي الروح والجسد والنفس 
طيب لو مرض هذا الانسان وذهب الى الدكتور وطلع مع الدكتور مرض نفسي ومرض جسد شو بقول الدكتور الجسد كلو مرضان او بقول معك مرض نفس وجسدي  
لك يا  حبيب ممكن اتفسر هشي


----------



## القاضي الفاضل (12 مارس 2007)

عظيم جدا ...
هل معنى كلامك وضربك لهذا المثل أن الاب غير منفصل عن الاب الروح القدس .. أم تقول بطبيعة الانفصال بينهم ؟! .. المثل الذى ضربته الروح والجسد والنفس إن إستدللت به على تثليثك يفهمنا معنى أن الثلاثة لا إنفصال بينهم ، وكيف هذا وفى الانجيل ان الروح القدس كان يقود المسيح فى الصحراء فهل يقود المسيح نفسه ، ثم ان المسيح نفسه فصل بين ذاته وذات الله عندما قال لما تدعوننى صالحا لا احد صالح إلا الله .. فهناك امثلة عديدة تدل عن ذات المسيح غير ذات الله غير ذات الروح القدس .. لكن هذه الامثلة التى تضربها انت للتلبيس على السذج من الناس ، فهل مثلا نفسك يمكن ان تمشى منفردة بعيدة عن جسدك وتحدث الناس ويحدثونها كما كان المسيح يفعل منفصلا عن ذات الله .. هذه أمثلة غايةما فيها ان تلبس على الناس كما حاولت ان تلبس على عامة من يقرأ الموضوع ان هناك 99 أقنوم فى الاسلام متجاهلا بين الصفة  وبين الذات محاولا أن تضع الرب والابن والروح القدس محل الرحمن الرحيم والقدوس ، أنا السؤال الحقيقى الذى أود ان اسأله لك بنية خالصة هل انت تريد معرفة الحق ام تجاهل وعناد !​


----------



## الياس جمال (12 مارس 2007)

القاضي الفاضل قال:


> عظيم جدا ...
> هل معنى كلامك وضربك لهذا المثل أن الاب غير منفصل عن الاب الروح القدس .. أم تقول بطبيعة الانفصال بينهم ؟! .. المثل الذى ضربته الروح والجسد والنفس إن إستدللت به على تثليثك يفهمنا معنى أن الثلاثة لا إنفصال بينهم ، وكيف هذا وفى الانجيل ان الروح القدس كان يقود المسيح فى الصحراء فهل يقود المسيح نفسه ، ثم ان المسيح نفسه فصل بين ذاته وذات الله عندما قال لما تدعوننى صالحا لا احد صالح إلا الله .. فهناك امثلة عديدة تدل عن ذات المسيح غير ذات الله غير ذات الروح القدس .. لكن هذه الامثلة التى تضربها انت للتلبيس على السذج من الناس ، فهل مثلا نفسك يمكن ان تمشى منفردة بعيدة عن جسدك وتحدث الناس ويحدثونها كما كان المسيح يفعل منفصلا عن ذات الله .. هذه أمثلة غايةما فيها ان تلبس على الناس كما حاولت ان تلبس على عامة من يقرأ الموضوع ان هناك 99 أقنوم فى الاسلام متجاهلا بين الصفة  وبين الذات محاولا أن تضع الرب والابن والروح القدس محل الرحمن الرحيم والقدوس ، أنا السؤال الحقيقى الذى أود ان اسأله لك بنية خالصة هل انت تريد معرفة الحق ام تجاهل وعناد !​



سلام ونعمة المسيح 
يا اخي العزيز ان كلامي واضح وانا اقصده بلكلمة ولكن انتبه لماجاي في مثالي فانا قلت لا يوصل المعلومة كاملة لني انا اتكلم عن الله والله غير محدود  اما النسان محدود 
يا حبيب ان المسيح يقول ويقصد ما يقول ولكن عليك ان تفهم ما يقول يا حبيب  المسيح يقول شي بصيط وهوا التالي (الحرف يقتل ولكن الروح يحي)
لك يا اخي العزيز  لك انت خرج اتوسع البحر باكاست مي اصغير اكيد لا 
يا اخي العزيز اريد ان اشبه لك  وعطيك شي اخر  لكي تفهم  مع اني لا اقتنع  انا  بهذا الكلام ولكن لكي تفهم ما قرات في النجيل 
يا اخي في اية قراني بتقول (ان الله اشد الماكرين )  هل الله ماكر  انا هكذا افهم  وانت هكذا فهمت ما جاء في النجيل اذ نحن نفسر على  مانريد 
 اسمعني يا اخي العزيز  انا ابحس ان اشي اصحيح وارجو ان تكون انت ايضن مع 
 ..........................ز يتبع


----------



## القاضي الفاضل (13 مارس 2007)

أنت يا عزيزى تنزع الكلام من سياقة عندما تقول ان الله ماكر هكذا ، لأن صفة المكر صفة نقص فى نفسها ، لكن عندما توضع فى السياق تصبح صفة كمال عندما يقول انهم الكفار يمكرون لكن الله مكر بالماكرين تصبح صفة كمال .. الكفار يمكرون لإخفاء الحق والله يمكر بهم لإظهاره .. لكن لما نأتى على الانجيل الجمل انا لم انزعها من سياقها ولا تحتمل التأويل عندما يقود الروح القدس المسيح فى البرية .. فهل تحتمل معنى أخر .. ثم عندما وجدت عجز مثالك وبطلانه تقول أنك غير مقتنع به .. ومشكلتكم الاساسية انكم تريدون أن تجادلوا بالباطل ولا تسمحوا لأنفسكم ان تبحثوا البحث الصحيح بل تنصبون من انفسكم أئمة وفقهاء تمحصون فى بطون النصوص الاسلامية دون دراسة ولا فهم .. فهل الاسلام متروك لأى أحد يستنبط من نصوصه دون غلما بعلم الاصول وبعلم اللغة وبعلم النحو .. هذا مشكلتكم الرئيسية أرجوا ان تتخلص انت منها قريبا .. تحياتى.​


----------



## الياس جمال (13 مارس 2007)

القاضي الفاضل قال:


> أنت يا عزيزى تنزع الكلام من سياقة عندما تقول ان الله ماكر هكذا ، لأن صفة المكر صفة نقص فى نفسها ، لكن عندما توضع فى السياق تصبح صفة كمال عندما يقول انهم الكفار يمكرون لكن الله مكر بالماكرين تصبح صفة كمال .. الكفار يمكرون لإخفاء الحق والله يمكر بهم لإظهاره .. لكن لما نأتى على الانجيل الجمل انا لم انزعها من سياقها ولا تحتمل التأويل عندما يقود الروح القدس المسيح فى البرية .. فهل تحتمل معنى أخر .. ثم عندما وجدت عجز مثالك وبطلانه تقول أنك غير مقتنع به .. ومشكلتكم الاساسية انكم تريدون أن تجادلوا بالباطل ولا تسمحوا لأنفسكم ان تبحثوا البحث الصحيح بل تنصبون من انفسكم أئمة وفقهاء تمحصون فى بطون النصوص الاسلامية دون دراسة ولا فهم .. فهل الاسلام متروك لأى أحد يستنبط من نصوصه دون غلما بعلم الاصول وبعلم اللغة وبعلم النحو .. هذا مشكلتكم الرئيسية أرجوا ان تتخلص انت منها قريبا .. تحياتى.​



سلام ونعمة المسيح 
اخي العزيز اول شي اذ حبيت اتعلق وتبين خطو احد الاشخاض احكي بصيغت الافراد لا لنهو ليس ذنب احد غيري ثانين يا حبيبي انا قلت يتبع  ثالاث وارجو ان تصدقني  انا كنت (مسلم)
ربعا انا ما عم اتهرب او عم حرف او عم اقرا على كيفي خامسا انا عطيتك مثال وانت حر 
ld: 
الشرح المفصل 
1_ اما عن حديثك في انا المسيح قال ان الروح يقوده في الصحرا اطلبمن الاية من الانجيل 
ومنثما الشرح لك هذا الشي 
2_ يا اخي العزيز المسيح هو اله كامل وانسان كامل ؟! ستفهم 
عندما يقول المسيح ان الله هو احنسن مني فهوا يتكلم عن زاته البشرية  ؟!
يا حبيبي المسيح جاع وعطش وقد نام ؟! هل الله ينام ؟! اذ على الدنيا السلام 
من ثما انت تقرا ما تحبوه  المسيح قال (انا في الاب والاب في من راني فقد راى الله)
اماء عن قولك ان يسوع يفصل بين نفسه وبين الروح القدس فهيا كل التالي
يا حبيبي ان المسيح قال هذا الشي معتمد لكي يعرف ان الروح لهو سلطان 
انا الروح القدس هو في جسد المسيح والاب  (انا في الاب والاب في)
ان فهم هذه النقطة بنسب لك هو من المستحيل ولكن الله يقدر على كول شي 
من ثم يا اخي العزيز  ولو لنقول ان الروح يقود يسوع في الصحرا 
طيب ممكن تفسري اذ الله بكون في اكتر من مكان؟!اذي هذا الكلام ينطبق معك 
اسمعن ان يسوع ليس شخص عادي هو يش عظيم 
طيب ممكن اتفسرلي ليش المسيحين  بقول الله الواحد امين
طيب ممكن اتفهمني اذي طلعت معك  ان صفت المكر هي صفت تدل على كمال الله 
هل تتكلم من عقلك ام هو تفسير المشيايخة 
يا عمر اليوم لما اي شخص بتقولو انتماكر بينزعج فاذاي ربناء هي صفة زميمة  معقول الله يضعها على نفسه من اجل الاكمال ليه هل الله ناقص  ام ماذا ممكن تجاوبني هو الله يحتاج اي عون فلم يجد فاخذ هذي الكلمة يا اخي احترم الله  وفكر جيد   ان كلمة (ماكر تعني الخبيس)
:close_tem 
اسمعني يا اخي العزيز لقد جاوبتك بما سكح الله لي بان اوجيب لا تسالني كيف هذا 
ولكن ان لم تقتنع فسائل انا معك  وانتظرك ولكن كن محترم في الرد  وجينما ترد علي تكلم معي بصيغت المفرد في خطاء من لا يتعلق براء المسيحين


----------



## الياس جمال (13 مارس 2007)

القاضي الفاضل قال:


> عظيم جدا ...
> هل معنى كلامك وضربك لهذا المثل أن الاب غير منفصل عن الاب الروح القدس .. أم تقول بطبيعة الانفصال بينهم ؟! .. المثل الذى ضربته الروح والجسد والنفس إن إستدللت به على تثليثك يفهمنا معنى أن الثلاثة لا إنفصال بينهم ، وكيف هذا وفى الانجيل ان الروح القدس كان يقود المسيح فى الصحراء فهل يقود المسيح نفسه ، ثم ان المسيح نفسه فصل بين ذاته وذات الله عندما قال لما تدعوننى صالحا لا احد صالح إلا الله
> اول هذه الاية ناقصة فهية تتكلم عن وتقل (جاة احد الناس للمسيح وقال لهو ايها المعلم الصالح)
> اذ هذا الشب يقول عن يسوع معلم صالح لا يقول رب صالح اعطا الصلاح لناس  ولاليس يسوع هو الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


اخي العزيز انا ابحث عن الحق ولا غير الحق ارجو ان تكون انت ايضن معي  
                                                امين


----------



## القاضي الفاضل (13 مارس 2007)

السلام على من أتبع الهدى أما بعد : 
1-الأية من الانجيل التى تسأل عنها وردت فى لوقا إصحاح (4) عدد (1) ( وأما يسوع فرجع من الأردن ممتلئا من الروح القدس وكان يقتاد بالروح فى البرية ) .. أرأيت الوح القدس ملك الوحى يقود عيسى عليه السلام فى الصحراء ويوجهه بوحى من الله فكيف يكون الروح القدس وعيسى إلها واحدا ؟! .. ولا تقول أنه هذا النص ورد لبيان ان الروح القدس له سلطان فإذا كان نفس الروح القدس هو المسيح فإن السلطان الذى تتحدث عنه سلطان داخلى وهذا السلطان الداخلى لا يمكن أبدا أن يوجه شخص يجهل طريقه ، أما إذا أثبت انه سلطان خارجى فقد أثبت الانفصال وأن ذات الروح غير ذات المسيح وأن الحلول بينهما مستحيل .
2- أنت تقول هو إله كامل وإنسان كامل ، وطبقا للنصوص التى بين ايديكم ان الله أعظم من الانسان ، فكيف يحل الاعظم فى الادنى ، بل النص ورد صراحة فى يوشع إصحاح (11) عدد( 9) ( لأنى الله لا إنسان) ، فإذا كان الله – جل شأنه- ينفى عن نفسه البشرية فكيف تقول بالحلول ؟!.
3-(طيب ممكن تفسري اذ الله بكون في اكتر من مكان؟!اذي هذا الكلام ينطبق معك) ..
 يا عزيزى الله موجود فى كل مكان بعلمه وإحاطته وليس بذاته فكيف يحل الله تبارك وتعالى فى مخلوقاته وهو أعظم منها ، السملمون لا يقولون أبدا بالحلول والاتحاد ، وينزهون الرب عن هذه الامور أما لماذا يقول النصارى إله واحد امين لأنكم تقولون بالاتحاد والحلول وتظنون أن هذا يعنى انه إله واحد ، فكيف تقولون إله واحد وتقولون فى نفس الوقت أنه يظهر فى صورة اقانيم ، إن التوحيد تعنى ان الشىء واحد لكن ان نقول 1+1+1= 1 ، فهذا متناقض عقلا ، ولا تستطيع أن تثبت ذلك .
4- قلت لك صفة المكر صفة كمال فى سياقها ولكن متى نزعتها من سياقها تكون صفة نقص ، هو انت عندما تقول أنا مكرت بفلان بالماكر تكون بتمدح نفسك ولا بتذمها ؟! .. فهل أنت فهمت من السياق ما لم يفهمه جهابذة اللغة فى قريش من عتاة الكفر .. ثم أنت تستنكر ان تكون الماكر صفة مال فى سياقها وليست مفردة وتقبل ان تصف الرب أنه يموت وتظل السموات والارض دون إله فهل الموت صفة نقص أم صفة كمال ؟!. وانا لا اقول شىء من عندى هذا كلام علمائنا الذين تربينا على علمهم وفضلهم .

5- كونك كنت مسلم وتنصرت ، أولا فالله اعلم ، ثانيا هذا شأنك ، لكن ما هى دوافعك لتترك الاسلام ، بل إنى أريد منك فوق ذلك ما هى دوافعكم لتأليه السيد المسيح عليه السلام ؟


----------



## الياس جمال (13 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمة امسيح  

1-الأية من الانجيل التى تسأل عنها وردت فى لوقا إصحاح (4) عدد (1) ( وأما يسوع فرجع من الأردن ممتلئا من الروح القدس وكان يقتاد بالروح فى البرية ) .. أرأيت الوح القدس ملك الوحى يقود عيسى عليه السلام فى الصحراء ويوجهه بوحى من الله فكيف يكون الروح القدس وعيسى إلها واحدا ؟! .. ولا تقول أنه هذا النص ورد لبيان ان الروح القدس له سلطان فإذا كان نفس الروح القدس هو المسيح فإن السلطان الذى تتحدث عنه سلطان داخلى وهذا السلطان الداخلى لا يمكن أبدا أن يوجه شخص يجهل طريقه ، أما إذا أثبت انه سلطان خارجى فقد أثبت الانفصال وأن ذات الروح غير ذات المسيح وأن الحلول بينهما مستحيل .

يا اخي العزيز انت تناقد نفسك  بنفسك الاية تتكلم وعليك الفهم  واعود واقول مثلما قال المسيح 
(الحرف يقتول ولكن الروح يحي) وفهمك كفاي
يا اخيلاحظ  وفهم الكلام ( وأما يسوع فرجع من الأردن ممتلئا من الروح القدس وكان يقتاد بالروح فى البرية ) 
لا  تلاحظ ام ماذا ؟؟              الم اقول لك ان الله واحد        ولا تنساء  ان يسوع اله كامل وانسان كامل

2- أنت تقول هو إله كامل وإنسان كامل ، وطبقا للنصوص التى بين ايديكم ان الله أعظم من الانسان ، فكيف يحل الاعظم فى الادنى ، بل النص ورد صراحة فى يوشع إصحاح (11) عدد( 9) ( لأنى الله لا إنسان) ، فإذا كان الله – جل شأنه- ينفى عن نفسه البشرية فكيف تقول بالحلول ؟!.
3-(طيب ممكن تفسري اذ الله بكون في اكتر من مكان؟!اذي هذا الكلام ينطبق معك) ..
يا عزيزى الله موجود فى كل مكان بعلمه وإحاطته وليس بذاته فكيف يحل الله تبارك وتعالى فى مخلوقاته وهو أعظم منها ، السملمون لا يقولون أبدا بالحلول والاتحاد ، وينزهون الرب عن هذه الامور أما لماذا يقول النصارى إله واحد امين لأنكم تقولون بالاتحاد والحلول وتظنون أن هذا يعنى انه إله واحد ، فكيف تقولون إله واحد وتقولون فى نفس الوقت أنه يظهر فى صورة اقانيم ، إن التوحيد تعنى ان الشىء واحد لكن ان نقول 1+1+1= 1 ، فهذا متناقض عقلا ، ولا تستطيع أن تثبت ذلك .

ههههههههههه 
شي حلو كمان من العهد القديم  طيب كلامك اكتير حلو وسامحن على الضحك 
يا اخي  لاحظ ولا تشوه ولا تحرف الكلام 
 يوشع إصحاح (11) عدد( 9) ( لأنى الله لا إنسان) 
يا حبيبي كلامك صحيح ولكن هل تعرف ما المقصود هونا    (ان الله هو الله ليس بشر و وهي الاية موجه لكل واحد بقول عن نفسو هو الله متل فرعون   الم يقول فرعون انا الله هو وكل الفراعن يلي كانو مالكين مصر  
اما لماذ او كيف  ان الله يكون بجسد فهذا سوائل مقبول 
يا حبيب اله لا يضرب ولا يموت ولا يجوع ولا يبكي لن الله غير محدود 
ولكن الله ولكي يخلص اللعلم كان عليه وباردته الكاملة ان يتجسد بشكل انسان عارف ليه ؟؟؟
لكي يا خذ القصاص عن البشر اي الدينون 
اما عن قولك ان الله مو جود في كول الارض ولكن ليس متجسد او بزاته  فان لي راي اخر الله غير محدود  وزلهو كول المولك  سوئل لك ( هل الله لا يكون على الارض بزاته  لان الارض لا تسع الله )؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! اما ماذ   يا حبيب الله محبة وليس جلاد الله حنون 
اما قولك انو تكلم المسيحي وقولهم ان الاب والابن والروح القدس  الله واحد امين  فها  امين ليست لنو بفكرو  لا مو هيك الحكي  لك تكلم بموضوعي يا  اخي


4- قلت لك صفة المكر صفة كمال فى سياقها ولكن متى نزعتها من سياقها تكون صفة نقص ، هو انت عندما تقول أنا مكرت بفلان بالماكر تكون بتمدح نفسك ولا بتذمها ؟! .. فهل أنت فهمت من السياق ما لم يفهمه جهابذة اللغة فى قريش من عتاة الكفر .. ثم أنت تستنكر ان تكون الماكر صفة مال فى سياقها وليست مفردة وتقبل ان تصف الرب أنه يموت وتظل السموات والارض دون إله فهل الموت صفة نقص أم صفة كمال ؟!. وانا لا اقول شىء من عندى هذا كلام علمائنا الذين تربينا على علمهم وفضلهم .

طيب انا لم افهم مثلاما فهمو جهابذة اللغة العربي في قريش انا فهمت وهي المقصود  ان الله ماكر 
انا ولا اي احد يقبل ان يقال لهو انهو ماكر  هذه صفة بذيقة وغير جيدة هذا ما اومن به انا  ومن ثما 
لو  وكا مثل لو قلتلك انو انت اتغابيت على غبي شو  بكون ردك   ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
اما على اانو يسوع مات يا اخي افهم الله لا يموت  ولو مات لنتهت البشري او لنتها الكون بكاملبه 
ان لا تفهم يسوع انسان كامل واله كامل   لك كيف الله بد ايموت  
بس شو بدي احكي  مارح تفهم صعب عليك هي بدا جلسة لحالا اذ بدك حط شي مو ضوع 
وممكن انجاوبك 

5- كونك كنت مسلم وتنصرت ، أولا فالله اعلم ، ثانيا هذا شأنك ، لكن ما هى دوافعك لتترك الاسلام ، بل إنى أريد منك فوق ذلك ما هى دوافعكم لتأليه السيد المسيح عليه السلام ؟ 

طيب حلو اكتير وانا بشكرك على هذا الكلام 
لماذ  لنو ما عجبن  والاسلام غير مفهوم كيف هذا من عملك 
اما لماذ يسوع  لنو هو الحياة هو المخلص  هو من يعمل المعجزات  
هل تصدق ان  يسوع انجاني من الموت ؟...
هل تصدق ان يسوع غير حياتي  
وكمان اذ بدك تعرف عني مو مشكلة  اطلوب انا رح احكيلك عني  وعن حياة من لما كنت ولد اصغير 

ولك اخي ابو محمد كول الحترام والتقدير  
الياس  (خالد المغربي)


----------



## Basilius (13 مارس 2007)

الاخ القاضي الفاضل 
نعمة و سلام
اعذرني على اسلوبي الاول لانك كنت داخل للشتيمة فقط وتطاولت 


> أنت تقول هو إله كامل وإنسان كامل ، وطبقا للنصوص التى بين ايديكم ان الله أعظم من الانسان ، فكيف يحل الاعظم فى الادنى


نعم المسيح الة كامل و انسان كامل 
فاللة كلي القدرة و القداسة تجسد ولكن هذا الجسد هو الوحيد اللذي بلا خطية 
شوف يا عزيزي على نفس منطقك و كما قال لك الاخ الياس 
فكيف يحل اللة في الارض وكيف يوجد اللة في كل مكان و زمان بما انك تقول كيف يحل الاعظم في الادني و طبعا لا يوجد اعظم من اللة فكيف يوجد اللة في كل الاماكن اللي هي المفروض ادنى منة ؟



> بل النص ورد صراحة فى يوشع إصحاح (11) عدد( 9) ( لأنى الله لا إنسان) ، فإذا كان الله – جل شأنه- ينفى عن نفسه البشرية فكيف تقول بالحلول ؟!.



من الواضح جدا ان حضرتك لا تعلم شىء عن المسيحية 
يا سيدي الفاضل من قال ان اللة هو بشر ؟ اوعى تكون تقصد المسيح يبقى كدة بتبين انك مش فاهم حاجة 
يا صديقي بكل بساطة عشان مش عاوز اتعمق 
اللة وهو الكائن السرمدي الغير محدود الموجود  الحي منذ الازل و الى الابد بروح غير محدودة قدوسة واهب الروح لبني البشر 
هذا الالة  تجسد في صورة السيد المسيح وكان ناسوتة متحدا مع لاهوتة بغير امتزاج بين الطبيعتين 
وفي نفس الوقت ذاتة كان هذا الالة يملىء الكون كلة في السماء و على الارض في كل مكان 
فالامحدودية الالهية لا تتعارض مع ان يوجد الالة في مكان ما بكامل لاهوتة (لانة الالة الغير محدود )وفي نفس الوقت يوجد بجميع الاماكن برضة بكامل لاهوتة في نفس الوقت 
والا فعلى على كلامك فعندما كلم و تجلى اللة لموسى في الجبل و الشجر فهو تحدد بهذا المكان سواء الجبل و الشجر ؟؟؟ لا ياعزيزي الانسان او البشر هو  الوحيد الغير قادر على التواجد في كل الاماكن بنفس ذاتة و كينونتة بينما اللة فهو غير محدودا 


> فكيف يحل الله تبارك وتعالى فى مخلوقاته وهو أعظم منها


اظن انا شرحت الحتة دي 
اسئل موسى بقى في القران عندما تكلم اللة معة من الجبل و الشجر 
يا عزيزي انت تتكلم بمبدا و انت في نفس الوقت لا تؤمن بة 
لان اللة غير محدود يا سيدي وفي نفس الوقت يمكن ان يوجد في كل الاماكن بنفسة و ذاتة 


> يا عزيزى الله موجود فى كل مكان بعلمه وإحاطته وليس بذاته


اذن الذات الالهية محدودة من وجهة نظرك فكيف تتكلم اذن في التجسد وتقول كلامك هذا ؟ 


> السملمون لا يقولون أبدا بالحلول والاتحاد ، وينزهون الرب عن هذه الامور


شوف يا سيدي من الواضح ان حضرتك تنسى او لا تعرف 
زي ما شرحت لك الفكر المسيحي اللة غير محدود و لة كيان و روح غير محدودة ولا ترى تجسد و كان في نفس الوقت يملىء الدنيا بلاهوتة و ذاتة الغير محدودة و اللذي لا تحدة مكان هذا هو الفكر المسيجي 
اما كون ان حضرتك تقول ان المسلمون ينزهون الرب عن تلك الامور فانا مش ذنبي ان الاسلام خالي من اللاهوت ولا يعلم شيئا عن اللاهوت بتاتا 
بل الادهى من ذلك انة بينما تؤمن المسيحية بغير محدودة الالة و تجسدة و ذاتة الغير محدودة و روحة و نجد مسلم مثلك ينتقد هذا المبدا و في نفس الوقت الة الاسلام اللي المفروض هو روح لة ساق و اعين و اضراس و لهاة و يحدة عرشا ( بما انك تقول ان الجسد يحد اللة ) و سيكشف اللة عن ساقة يوم القيامة و ستروة في الجنة فكيف هذا بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ المسيحية واضحة في تلك النقطة في كونها قالت ان روح اللة غير محدودة و ذات اللة نفسها لا ترى لانها غير محدودة ما عرفناة و نظرناة هو تجسد اللة في الجسد و ظهورة بة اما ذاتة فلا ترى لانها غير محدودة فكيف تاتي وتقول مثل هذا الكلام لنا يا سيد ؟ 
راجع نفسك اولا وانا لا اريد التطرق لمثل هذة الاشياء لان هذا القسم مخصص للمسيحيات فقط 
عزيزي الفاضل افهم جيدا الفكر المسيحي اولا 


> إن التوحيد تعنى ان الشىء واحد لكن ان نقول 1+1+1= 1


اللة موجود بذاتة ( الاب ) ناطق بكلمتة و حكمتة ( الابن ) حي بروحة ( الروح القدس ) 
و هم واحد وهو اللة الموجود بذاتة الناطق بكلمتة الحي بروحة ( الوحدانية الجامعة ) 1*1*1


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2007)

كفاية خروج عن الموضوع
الموضوع الذي طرحته الاخت هو بحث لا موضوع للنقاش
لذلك, الذي عنده استفسار, يطرح سؤاله في موضوع منفصل


----------



## steven gerrard (14 مارس 2007)

اخى فؤاد ممكن تكتب اى شبهه انت عايزها بس ابتدى موضوع منفصل كده علشان نبدا على روقان ويبقى الموضوع محدد ومنخرجش عنه​


----------



## noopain (14 مارس 2007)

أخي steven gerrard  و الله أنا حاولت أطرح موضوع جديد لكن لا يسمح لي بوضعه.
ثانيا أعتقد أني لم أخرج عن الموضوع
ثالثا أنا لازلت أنتظر إجابتك في موضوع التينة. و تحية خاصة مني إليك أخي steven gerrard 
بللللللللليييييييزززززززززز يا مشرفين بلاش تحدفوا ردودي و توقيعي. و أنا أعدكم, لن أكتب إلا كلام التوراة و الإنجيل. و إدا أخطأت فيجب منكم التوضيح و التصحيح و شكرا:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## القاضي الفاضل (15 مارس 2007)

أولا لماذا تم حذف الردود .. 
أليس هذا منتدى للشبهات المسيحية .. لما نكتب هناك فى الحوار الاسلامي يحذفوه ويقولوا هنا.. ولما نكتب هنا يقولون أطرح فى موضوع ..ما هذا اللعب ! .. كما تم حذف شعر من توقيعى وهذا الشعر لا يسىء وتم حذف التوقيع فلماذا ... تسمحون لأنفسكم ان تضعوا فى تواقيعكم إهانة للقرأن ولنبى الاسلام .. وتحذفوا تواقعينا ومشاركتنا .. هلى هذه هى روح الحوار عندكم ... ثم الرد على الموضوع كان فى صلب العنوان ولا تفرق إذا كان الموضوع للبحث أم غيره فنحن نتكلم فى روح الموضوع ... فنرجوا مراجعة أنفسكم وإلا قولوا لا نريد مسلمين فى هذا المنتدى ولا نريد مناقشتهم وكلموا أنتم أنفسكم بما تقولوه ..!​


----------



## الياس جمال (15 مارس 2007)

القاضي الفاضل قال:


> أولا لماذا تم حذف الردود ..
> أليس هذا منتدى للشبهات المسيحية .. لما نكتب هناك فى الحوار الاسلامي يحذفوه ويقولوا هنا.. ولما نكتب هنا يقولون أطرح فى موضوع ..ما هذا اللعب ! .. كما تم حذف شعر من توقيعى وهذا الشعر لا يسىء وتم حذف التوقيع فلماذا ... تسمحون لأنفسكم ان تضعوا فى تواقيعكم إهانة للقرأن ولنبى الاسلام .. وتحذفوا تواقعينا ومشاركتنا .. هلى هذه هى روح الحوار عندكم ... ثم الرد على الموضوع كان فى صلب العنوان ولا تفرق إذا كان الموضوع للبحث أم غيره فنحن نتكلم فى روح الموضوع ... فنرجوا مراجعة أنفسكم وإلا قولوا لا نريد مسلمين فى هذا المنتدى ولا نريد مناقشتهم وكلموا أنتم أنفسكم بما تقولوه ..!​



سلام ونعمة المسيح  
اخي العزيز لا ادر ماذ حذف ولماذ حذف  لا ادري ان كان كلام صحيح 
ولكن الم تلاحظ انك سالت بما فيه الكفايه؟؟؟
الم تلاظة انه لم يحذف شي من ما كتبت


----------



## fouad2002 (29 مارس 2007)

يوم القيامة من سيكون في الدينونة من ستلقون هل الاب ام الابن او روح القدس دعنا نكون اكثر وضوحا انتم بمجرد ما تتخيلون يوم القيامة يتبادر الى دهنكم داك الشيخ ومعه ابنه عن يمينه لا يعقل هده المعادلة خاطئة فالواحد لا يمكن ان يكون ثلاثة والثلاثة لايمكن ان يكون واحد . تعالى الله


----------



## fouad2002 (29 مارس 2007)

steven gerrard قال:


> اخى فؤاد ممكن تكتب اى شبهه انت عايزها بس ابتدى موضوع منفصل كده علشان نبدا على روقان ويبقى الموضوع محدد ومنخرجش عنه​


*عزيزي قائد لفير بول  كتبت موضوع منفرد او هما موضعان اضن الواحد عنوانه هل تصارع الله مع يعقوب وثاني عن سفر الانشاد  فما كان من المفدا فادي الى ان طردني 30يوما وقبل طرده قال ادهب يا شيطان هل تعرف لمادا قالها ..*
*قالها الانه انسان او الان الفطرة تكلمة فبمجرد ان نقلت له صور من موقع مسيحي يوضح ويبن طريقة الصراع مرفوقة بالايات..طردني وقال ادهب يا شيطان وانا لا الومه بل الوم تعنته مع علمه *


----------



## الياس جمال (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*



fouad2002 قال:


> يوم القيامة من سيكون في الدينونة من ستلقون هل الاب ام الابن او روح القدس دعنا نكون اكثر وضوحا انتم بمجرد ما تتخيلون يوم القيامة يتبادر الى دهنكم داك الشيخ ومعه ابنه عن يمينه لا يعقل هده المعادلة خاطئة فالواحد لا يمكن ان يكون ثلاثة والثلاثة لايمكن ان يكون واحد . تعالى الله



سلام ونعمة المسيح 
اخي العزيز  سوفاء واضح لك هذا السوئل ولكن اريد ان تفهم شي 
الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد 
اي ان كل من الاب هو في الابن والروج القدس
اي ان كل من الابن هو في الاب والروج القدس 
اي ان كل من الروح القدس هو في الاب والابن

اما من سوفاء يدين العالم في يوم القيامة هو يسوع المسيح  ؟؟؟!!!
لنهو هو من خلص العالم من الدينونة على الارض على الصليب؟؟؟؟
ولا تنساء  قول يسوع (انا في الاب والاب فيه )
  امين 
ارجو ان تفهم


----------



## fouad2002 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*



الياس جمال قال:


> سلام ونعمة المسيح
> اخي العزيز سوفاء واضح لك هذا السوئل ولكن اريد ان تفهم شي
> الاب والابن والروح القدس واحد
> اي ان كل من الاب هو في الابن والروج القدس
> ...


...*اعدرني لكن افهم مادا  المسيح في الارض وهو يرفع راسه لسماء ويصلي لمن في السماء ويدعو من في السماء ..*
*ولكن ليست هده هي المشكلة المشكلة هي من سيكون الديان يسوع ام الاب ولا تقلي ان الاب هو يسوع وهو روح القدس ..لماداا للاسباب التي سبق ودكرت.*
*انا في الاب والاب في ..يقصد تعاليم الاب والا فان جزءا من الله مات والله حي لا يموة  *


----------



## الياس جمال (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*



fouad2002 قال:


> ...*اعدرني لكن افهم مادا  المسيح في الارض وهو يرفع راسه لسماء ويصلي لمن في السماء ويدعو من في السماء ..*
> *ولكن ليست هده هي المشكلة المشكلة هي من سيكون الديان يسوع ام الاب ولا تقلي ان الاب هو يسوع وهو روح القدس ..لماداا للاسباب التي سبق ودكرت.*
> *انا في الاب والاب في ..يقصد تعاليم الاب والا فان جزءا من الله مات والله حي لا يموة  *



سلام ونعمة المسيح 
اخي العزيز ان هذا السوئل لا يجاوب عليه لا بشي واحد وهو ان الرب يسوع المسيح 
هو من يدين العالم ولكن هو في الاب والروح القدس  وفهمك كفاية 
اما على قولك ان الله لا يموت  فانت هكذا  تنفي الهية يسوع  

اسمعني يا حبيبي ان هذه المسائلة ليست بشة بصيط  
يسوع هو الله 
او الاب والابن والروح القدس  الله الواحد امين


----------



## Enki (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

قرات المداخلة رقم 4 للزميل THE GALILEAN وبرأيي انها تلخيص للثالوث المسيحي وعندي بعض الملاحظات كوني لم اقرا باقي الشريط وان كنت اعرف ماسيقوله المسلمون على اي حال.


> نبدأ بالقول إن المسيحيين يؤمنون “أن الله واحد لا شريك له” غير محدود، يملأ السموات والأرض،


كنت اقرأ عن William lane Craig الفيلسوف المسيحي انه يقول ان الله خارج الزمان والمكان وانت تقول انه يملأ السماوات والارض !
طيب ما المقصود بكلمة يملأ هنا ؟؟؟


> ويقول المسيحيين توضيحا لعقيدة التثليث لمن يجهلها، إن الله موجود بذاته - وهذا ما يطلقون عليه الآب - فلا يمكن أن الله الواحد الذي أوجد الموجودات كلها يكون بلا وجود ذاتي.


تقصد واجب الوجود.


> المسيحيون أن الله الواحد الموجود بذاته هو أيضا ناطق بكلمته،


ماذا يعني ناطق بكلمته؟
اتفقنا على كونه واجبالوجود ولكن هل صفة الناطقية هي من الصفات التي يجوز نسبتها الى الواجب؟


> فلا يمكن أن يكون الله هو الذي خلق الإنسان ناطقا، يكون هو نفسه غير ناطق بالكلمة.


وهو خلق الانسان قادر على الولادة فلعله قادر على ان يلد ايضاً؟؟؟ وقد خلق الانسان بيدين فلعل لديه يدين ايضاً وخلق الانسان بعينين فلعل له عيون ايضاً 
مارأيك؟


> ويقول المسيحيون أن الله حي بروحه وهو "الروح القدس". فلا يمكن أن الله الذي خلق الحياة يكون هو نفسه غير حي بروحه، والله وروحه واحد. وهكذا يتحدث المسيحيون عن الله : الله واحد، موجود بذاته، ناطق بكلمته حي بروحه.


من جديد نفس الاشكال المتقدم.
وانت بعد كل هذا تجنبت الحديث عن يسوع فهل يسوع عندك هو الله ام هو غيره؟

شكراً


----------



## Christian Knight (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

*طبعا يسوع المسيح هو الله وهو ابن الله يا انكى*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الحمدلله رب العالمين...........و سلامي على الجميع , لدي سؤالين فقط لأخوتي في الانسانيه......1) من الناحيه الازليه الابديه اللاحدوديه ما هو الفرق بين صفتي العلم و القدره لله سبحانه و بين عقله و روحه(كما تقولون) , مع العلم انه لولا صفتي العلم و القدره لما كان لأقنومكم الثاني اي اساس او وجود(و مستعد ان اعطيكم الدليل لو اردتم)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟__2)اما هو الجواب الصحيح على هذا السؤال الرياضي:لاحدود÷3=؟؟؟؟؟؟(و ارجو ان تكونوا قد فهمتم قصدي)......................و دمتم سالمين


----------



## Christian Knight (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

*منطقك باطل يا عاشق الحق لان الله ليس بمسألة رياضية*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

شكرا على ردك علي يا ايها(الفارس المسيحي).... اولا انت لم تجبني على سؤالي الاول و لا مانع بأن اعيده مره اخرى[[من الناحيه الازليه الابديه اللاحدوديه ما هو الفرق بين صفتي العلم و القدره لله سبحانه و بين عقله و روحه(كما تقولون) , مع العلم انه لولا صفتي العلم و القدره لما كان لأقنومكم الثاني اي اساس او وجود(و مستعد ان اعطيكم الدليل لو اردتم)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟]], و ثانيا انت قلت:


> منطقك باطل يا عاشق الحق لان الله ليس بمسألة رياضية


و من قال يا اخي ان الله جل و علا مسأله رياضيه!!!!!! و ان كان هذا ما تقوله فلماذا انتم يا احبتي تقسمون الوجود المطلق اللامحدود لله سبحانه و تعالى الى ثلاثة كينونات(الذات و العقل و الروح) فيصبح سبحانه (مركبا) من ثلاث جواهر و التركيب لا يجوز الا على الناقص المحدود؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!..........و دمتم في امان الله


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

مثلما يقال: السكوت علامة الرضى يا اخوتي و احبتي ....... و دمتم في خير


----------



## الياس جمال (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> شكرا على ردك علي يا ايها(الفارس المسيحي).... اولا انت لم تجبني على سؤالي الاول و لا مانع بأن اعيده مره اخرى[[من الناحيه الازليه الابديه اللاحدوديه ما هو الفرق بين صفتي العلم و القدره لله سبحانه و بين عقله و روحه(كما تقولون) , مع العلم انه لولا صفتي العلم و القدره لما كان لأقنومكم الثاني اي اساس او وجود(و مستعد ان اعطيكم الدليل لو اردتم)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟]], و ثانيا انت قلت:و من قال يا اخي ان الله جل و علا مسأله رياضيه!!!!!! و ان كان هذا ما تقوله فلماذا انتم يا احبتي تقسمون الوجود المطلق اللامحدود لله سبحانه و تعالى الى ثلاثة كينونات(الذات و العقل و الروح) فيصبح سبحانه (مركبا) من ثلاث جواهر و التركيب لا يجوز الا على الناقص المحدود؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!..........و دمتم في امان الله



سلام ونعمة المسيح  
يا اخي العزيز  من قال لك ان الله في اقانيمه الثلاث الروح والعقل والجسد  هل هذا الكلام من الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟ 
هل انت تعرف ماذا قال القنوم الثاني ؟؟؟؟ وارجو ان تعرف من هو القنوم الثاني وبلسان من كان يتكلم  ؟؟؟
ارجو منك عنما تحاور ان تاتي بشي من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## رفيق القلم (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

يقول العالم الكبير فونتي ان مبدءكم هذا ينطبق علي كريم الجيل   3في 1 منعم للشعر  مقوي ويقضي علي القشره يا ساده لا تطبق القانون البشري علي الله وصدقني انتم تتبعون  الايام الغابره ايام هرقل وزيوس فهناك الاب زيوس وله زوجه وله ابناء وعندكم ايضا الاب الله معيسي الابن ومريم الزوجه ورحم الله  مجمع نيقيه


----------



## الياس جمال (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*



رفيق القلم قال:


> يقول العالم الكبير فونتي ان مبدءكم هذا ينطبق علي كريم الجيل   3في 1 منعم للشعر  مقوي ويقضي علي القشره يا ساده لا تطبق القانون البشري علي الله وصدقني انتم تتبعون  الايام الغابره ايام هرقل وزيوس فهناك الاب زيوس وله زوجه وله ابناء وعندكم ايضا الاب الله معيسي الابن ومريم الزوجه ورحم الله  مجمع نيقيه



سلام ونعمة المسيح  
يا اخي العبقري المحترم المهذب على ما اعتقد انك شخص دايخ ونعسان مش فاهم شي لا بلمسيجية ولا بلاسلام   من قال ان لله زوجة يا اخي ارجو منك ان تاتي بش من الكتاب المقدس 
لك حت القران لا يقبل هذه الفكرة فكرة ان يكون لله زوجة 
انت تتكلم من الهواء  ارجو منك ات تعتزر  من ربك على شان مايزعل منك  وتقراء الشي وتفهم اساس الشي يلي حابب تناقش فيه  
وسلام 
المسيح قام بلحقي قد قام


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

يا اخ Asheq Al-Haqq, هل تكلم نفسك بفلسفة باطلة من استنتاج عقلك العقيم؟
انت كأنسان, اليس لك جسد و روح و فكر, هل يوجد احد في العالم يقول لك انت ثلاثة اشخاص و روحك ثلث و جسدك ثلث و عقلك ثلث (مع اني اشك في الاخيرة بحالتك)
فلماذا تطبق معادلات رياضية باطلة ليس لها علاقة بالكتاب المقدس و نص ايمانه اصلا!
فهل قال المسيح ان الابن له 30 بالمئة؟ 
الم يقل انه و الاب واحـــــــــد

يا اخي حاول تصيغ خلاصتك من النصوص التي نؤمن بها لا من خلاصات تافهة تحصل عليها من هنا و هناك من اناس لم يمسكوا الكتاب المقدس ليقرأواه!!

ربنا يهديكم...


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> مثلما يقال: السكوت علامة الرضى يا اخوتي و احبتي ....... و دمتم في خير



*هذه العبارة هى اعتراف واضح وصريح بانك تريد ان تفرض علينا اننا موافقين على كلامك بعد ان فشلت عقليا فى اثباته*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

شكرا اولا على ردودكم اخواي(ماي راك) و (الفارس المسيحي)و اشكر ايضا اخي (رفيق القلم) على مشاركته......قال الأخ (ماي راك):::


> يا اخ Asheq Al-Haqq, هل تكلم نفسك بفلسفة باطلة من استنتاج عقلك العقيم؟


الله اعلم من هو العقيم عقليا و الله يسامحك و تضل اخي و عزيزي...... و قال:::


> انت كأنسان, اليس لك جسد و روح و فكر, هل يوجد احد في العالم يقول لك انت ثلاثة اشخاص و روحك ثلث و جسدك ثلث و عقلك ثلث (مع اني اشك في الاخيرة بحالتك)


 و اقول: انا انسان واحد مركب من جسد و روح و عقل و مستحيل ان يكون الله سبحانه مركبا مثل الانسان الناقص المحدود, و تكلم بأسلوب مهذب لو سمحت يا (زعيم)..... و قال ايضا:::


> فلماذا تطبق معادلات رياضية باطلة ليس لها علاقة بالكتاب المقدس و نص ايمانه اصلا!
> فهل قال المسيح ان الابن له 30 بالمئة؟
> الم يقل انه و الاب واحـــــــــد
> 
> يا اخي حاول تصيغ خلاصتك من النصوص التي نؤمن بها لا من خلاصات تافهة تحصل عليها من هنا و هناك من اناس لم يمسكوا الكتاب المقدس ليقرأواه!!


 استخدامي للمعادلات الرياضيه هي لكي اثبت لك كلامي و اوضح لك رأيي, سؤال لو سمحت : تقدر تنكر ان الواحد+واحد=اثنين؟!؟!؟!؟! ,و هي ليست باطله كما تقول و انتم عندما تقولون الاب و الابن و الروح القدس و تقولون انها (ثلاثة) كينونات او جواهر فسيكون معنى كلامكم رياضيا هو : لاحدود(اي الله سبحانه)÷3.!.!.! و هذا شيء مستحيل و لا تتقبله العقول التي هو الله سبحانه من خلقها و بين لها من فضله الصحيح من الخطأ, مشكلة دينكم هو انه عاطفي اكثر مما هو عقلي و منطقي يا عزيزي يا (زعيـــــم)........ و دمت سالم انت و كل احبتي في الانسانيه


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

 و قال اخي (الفارس المسيحي)::::


> إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Asheq Al-Haqq
> مثلما يقال: السكوت علامة الرضى يا اخوتي و احبتي ....... و دمتم في خير
> 
> هذه العبارة هى اعتراف واضح وصريح بانك تريد ان تفرض علينا اننا موافقين على كلامك بعد ان فشلت عقليا فى اثباته


على اي اعتراف تتكلم و على اي فشل تتحدث يا (فارس), و تقول ايضا انا من فشل عقليا  يعني سويت الابيض اسود , و الاسود ابيض!!!!!!!!! الله يسامحك و يهديك...... و دمت في خير


----------



## Christian Knight (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

*يا حول الله يا رب...........كل ما فعله عاشق الحق هو انه كرر نفس الكلام اللى قاله سابقا والذى قمنا بالرد عليه واثبتنا له ان معادلاته لا تنطبق على عقيدة الوحدانية الجامعة و ان تعدد الاقانيم لا ينافى حقيقة اللامحدودية
فالانسان محدود اذا له ذات محدودة وعقل محدود وروح محدودة
والله غير محدود اذا له ذات غير محدودة وعقل غير محدود وروح غير محدودة
فهل لديك شىء جديد لتقوله ام لم يعد لديك شىء جديد وستكرر نفس الكلام؟
ثم ان انت اللى اعترفت بهذا الفشل يا اخ عاشق لما قلتلنا ان السكوت علامة الرضا وعموما الحوار امام المنتدى كله يعنى هم يحكمون من فشل عقليا فى نفى وجود ذات وعقل وروح لله*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

ردي عليك يا (فارس)...... قلت:::


> يا حول الله يا رب...........كل ما فعله عاشق الحق هو انه كرر نفس الكلام اللى قاله سابقا والذى قمنا بالرد عليه واثبتنا له ان معادلاته لا تنطبق على عقيدة الوحدانية


هل تخادع نفسك ام تريد ان تخدع القارىء؟!؟!؟! قل لي كيف اثبتتم ذلك؟؟؟!!!!!(لا اقول الا الله يهديك)....... و قلت:::


> فالانسان محدود اذا له ذات محدودة وعقل محدود وروح محدودة
> والله غير محدود اذا له ذات غير محدودة وعقل غير محدود وروح غير محدودة
> فهل لديك شىء جديد لتقوله ام لم يعد لديك شىء جديد وستكرر نفس الكلام؟


و لديه سبحانه ايضا, قدره غير محدوده و اراده غير محدوده و علم غير محدود ايضا فلماذا لا تعتبرون هذه الاشياء اقانيم ايضا و تقتصرون على (ثلاثه فقط)؟.؟.؟.؟ و ازيدك من الشعر بيت:::لو لا صفتي العلم و القدره  (على الاقل) لما كان للأقنوم الثاني(النطق بلكلمه كما تقولون),اي اساس او وجود..و لو اردت الدليل ما عليك الا ان تأمرني!!!!!!...... و قلت:::





> ثم ان انت اللى اعترفت بهذا الفشل يا اخ عاشق لما قلتلنا ان السكوت علامة الرضا وعموما الحوار امام المنتدى كله يعنى هم يحكمون من فشل عقليا فى نفى وجود ذات وعقل وروح لله


لا اقول الا الله ينورلك طريق الخير و يهديك و (الحمد لله على نعمة العقل)................ و دمتم في امان الله


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

الاخوة المسلمين مركزين كل حياتهم على حاجة واحدة بس مستموتين فيها للآخر
مش مهم عندهم البوذى ولا الهندوزى اللى ما يعرفش ربنا اصلا 
اهم حاجة انكار لاهوت المسيح بأى شكل من الاشكال تمام زى لما كان اليهود بيعملوا مع المسيح و كذلك الشيطان اللى كان موته و سمه الصلب و الصليب لان دول علامة هزيمته و اندحاره
لو ربع طاقة المسلمين اللى مركزين فيها على محاربة المسيح الاله وجهوها لمعرفة من هو الاله لكان ربنا وقف معاهم و رفعهم بين الامم بدل ما هم تخلفين تخلف ما بعده تخلف
و ليه لأ اذا كان ليل نهار مركزين على حربهم على المسيح الاله و هو الاله المتحكم فى العالم كله مكن ينصرهم بعد كده؟
يعنى لا دنيا ولا آخرة حتى؟ خسارة بجد شباب زى الورد مخه محدد و مغلق بالطريقة دى
ربنا معاكم و يهديكم


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

1x1x1=1
لكن انتم مش مقتنعين بالرياضة و بتحسبوها بطريقة تتناسب مع اهوائكم
1+1+1=3


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

اى كلام يا عبد السلام
يعنى نقول عقل فى روح فى جسد يبقوا كلهم كيان واحد ترجع تقولى اصل فيه كبد و فيه كلى و فيه لسان و فيه نفس و فيه مخ غير العقل
ارحمنا يا رب انتم لا تبتغون الحقيقة و روح الحق لا يصل اليكم بالظبط زى ما قال رب الكون عليكم:
خرافى تسمع صوتى و انا اعرفها
يا ريت كنتم تهتموا بخلاصكم بدلا من اهتمامكم بانكار الوهية الآله


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*



Jesus is God قال:


> اى كلام يا عبد السلام
> يعنى نقول عقل فى روح فى جسد يبقوا كلهم كيان واحد ترجع تقولى اصل فيه كبد و فيه كلى و فيه لسان و فيه نفس و فيه مخ غير العقل
> ارحمنا يا رب انتم لا تبتغون الحقيقة و روح الحق لا يصل اليكم بالظبط زى ما قال رب الكون عليكم:
> خرافى تسمع صوتى و انا اعرفها
> يا ريت كنتم تهتموا بخلاصكم بدلا من اهتمامكم بانكار الوهية الآله



ما دخل هذا الكلام بلموضوع يا اخي و حبيبي......... و من قال انا لا نبتغي الحقيقه ....... فهذا المنتدى هو للنقاش بيننا و بينكم و كل واحد يدافع عن اعتقاداته على اساس العقل و المنطق و غيرها من الامور ....... و من انكر الوهية الله سبحانه و تعالى و العياذ بالله...... و الله يخلصنا و يخلصكم و يبعد عنا و عنكم كل شر و سوء.............. و دمتم بخير و صحه


----------



## Jesus is God (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة؟*

كلام جميل لو فعلا مقتنع بيه ربنا هيظهر ذاته لك و ساعتها لن تهتم بمسيحى ولا مسلم لان ربح النفس و معرفتها الله و الحق اهم من الدنيا و ما فيها


----------

